# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  reno finished pics

## jags

here is a link to the last reno i just did . 
No it's not my place and yes i wish it was .,  http://www.realestate.com.au/cgi-bin...&tm=1252310140 
we spent about $40,000 all up 
Repair cracked ceilings 
complete repaint two coated 
 floor sand and polished bonna traffic 
block up pantry wall to create 4th bedroom 
new lights 
door handles 
tile bathroom.
new blinds 
new laundry 
landscape and retic with new plants grass retaining wall side gate .
I will try and find some before pics  but in short it was a dump .
The best purchase was the fire place surround at $100 from the salvage yard i think the going price new is about $850  
Rob j

----------


## Haveago1

Nice work, Jags......the floors in particular look fabulous throughout.

----------


## jags

Thanks the guy that did the job was a real pro .Bonna traffic is great stuff and the finish on old jarrah board is beautifull.
but the two days of putting all the carpet taks out and the day i spent 8 hours sanding the old lino off the floor in the pantry with a edge sander as some idiot glue it to the jarrah and it was not going anywere ,not to mention painting all the new quod on the skirting boards are memorie i would like to forget . 
I just remembed i took a few before pics on the phone so will try to get them up soon.
it took about 15 week to finish the whole job .And i'm still going with my own place 2 years on . And i wonder why the wife complains so much . 
Rob

----------


## Project1080

Hi Jags,
A couple of quick questions. 
1) do you have any "before" pics you can post?
2) what's the return been/likely to be on your $40,000 investment? 
Regards, 
Project 1080.

----------

